# Whats the difference between?



## kbuska (Oct 31, 2011)

A friend was showing me her aromatherapy box full of essential oils for various health needs (stress, migraine, etc) and we got to talking about costs. Wow those 15 ML bottles are expensive and I couldn't help but think about what the difference between a bottle of Peppermint Essential oils from perhaps BB and a bottle from Young Living.  

Brambleberry Peppermint Essential Oil - Organic = 16.55/oz
Brambleberry Peppermint Essential Oil = 4.10/oz
Young Living Peppermint Essential Oil = 45.74/oz

I know the arguments regarding health benefits of EO in CP soap but I'm mostly wondering if people like my friend are being suckered into paying silly high prices for EO they can find cheaper looking outside the field of aromatherapy.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 31, 2011)

If you go up to the 16oz bottle from 1oz, you will see an enormous price difference, well, there already is one at an 1oz!

I am no expert on EOs, but I believe they are being suckered.  Especially on something like peppermint EO.  If you go to Liberty Naturals they source oils from different countries and they do vary in cost.  Bu nothing like these companies are charging.  They are running the pyramid "scams", so many levels and so many mark-ups and so much money.  I think we should start our own!  It is all about talking it up and suckering people into believing it will help them.  I will tell you though.  I have migraines and whatever they are selling I would try.  9 generic Immitrex are $180, what they have couldn't cost that much!  But I do have a blend from Essential Wholesale for headaches/migraines.  It was well under $20 for an ounce and was blended by a certified aroma therapist.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2011)

You can always expect a large difference between certified organic and "regular".

Young Living is totally retail so I would expect them to be high but that is crazy!


----------



## maya (Nov 1, 2011)

young living isn't retail. it's a horrid mlm con. they way they "teach" aromatherapy is dangerous. people are taught to use dangerous levels of essential oils directly (neat) on their skin.
  :twisted: 

there are cost differences between aromatherapy grade and the grade of essential oils we use in soaping (or cleaning products or room sprays or or or or.)


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a friend die from undiluted YL oils that were applied directly to her skin.
They are a bunch of quacks. I won't touch their oils with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG!!!  Irena I am so sorry!  

MLM huh - nasty hence the stupid mark-ups


----------



## carebear (Nov 1, 2011)

maya said:
			
		

> young living isn't retail. it's a horrid mlm con. they way they "teach" aromatherapy is dangerous. people are taught to use dangerous levels of essential oils directly (neat) on their skin.
> :twisted:
> 
> there are cost differences between aromatherapy grade and the grade of essential oils we use in soaping (or cleaning products or room sprays or or or or.)


Young Living scams people.


----------



## kbuska (Dec 20, 2011)

ok but what's the difference in what you find at specialty shops that sell less then an once for 25 bucks and BB where you get 16 oz of 25$?


----------



## carebear (Dec 20, 2011)

the differences are primarily marketing and mark-up.
and packaging.

something sold in a specialty shop has gone through several companies to get there - each with costs to cover and of course profit to charge.  but beware the stuff on the shelves can be quite ancient since they cost that shop a pretty penny.

organic always cost more, which is often a farce since some of the stuff is wild crafted but whatever.

different types of extraction processes can result in different quality levels of the EOs, and different pricing.

it's hard to say, exactly, what you are getting which is why it's helpful to find one supplier that actually has specs THEY work against - that way you at least get a consistent product.


----------

